

Ask HN: Any Team Gamification tool out there? [4sq for Workplace] - spolu

I'm looking for the Foursquare for Workplace to gamify developer as well as sales team activities. Any reference?
======
dwynings
<http://www.redcrittertracker.com/home.aspx>

<http://getworksimple.com/>

<http://www.bunchball.com/products/nitroforsalesforce>

<http://iactionable.com/>

~~~
spolu
Thanks!

